# Otra/Byglandsfjord



## Matzinger (17. März 2004)

Hallo mal wieder.

Nachdem ich alle Links abgeklappert habe, stelle ich nochmal die folgenden Fragen:

Wer war schon mal an der Otra und am Byglandsfjord ? Was wurde gefangen ?

Macht es Sinn, eine Barschausrüstung mitzunehmen ?

Wie sieht die Angelei direkt im Fjord aus (Fischarten, etc.)?


Bitte schnellstmögliche Info.

Danke


Matzinger


----------



## Toddi (17. März 2004)

Hallo, Matzinger!

In allererster Linie solltest du dir für den Otra eine Forellenausrüstung mitnehmen. Die Lachse kommen meines Wissens durch einige Verbauungen bedingt nicht bis nach Byglandsfjord hinauf. Ich habe aber die letzten Jahre beim Durchfahren des Setesdal immer Forellen steigen sehen und Flugangler am Wasser beobachten können. Eine traumhaft schöne Region mit jeder Menge Gegend.

Gruß, 

Toddi:g :g :g


----------

